# TailoredVPS hacked



## peterw (Aug 2, 2013)

Email notification



> Within the past 24 hours, we have been made aware of a security breach in our systems. Unfortunately we are unable to determine how or when they got into our systems; they claim they have been in for a while now. A possible entrance point could have been with the most recent exploits on SolusVM. What we know they have is information about our SolusMaster node, an SQL dump of the administrator database and our license key.
> All active clients please ensure you have a latest backup copy of your data! This is also a good time to change your passwords in your containers, SolusVM, and WHMCS! We will urge you to change your password a couple of times within the next few days.
> We have looked at different possible solutions to secure our systems and ensure the attacker is no longer in our systems. We have decided to rebuild our entire network and implement more strict security policies from the beginning. The previous owner of Tailored VPS did not implement as strict security policies and has provided a challenge to us to ensure it would not affect your services in anyway. We are in the process of ordering some more servers and getting them configured for active service.
> With the new servers, gigabit links will be introduced to our systems. All clients that have active services with us before August 2nd will be eligible for a free upgrade to the gigabit links; you will just have to contact support to get it enabled. Also, KVM vps’s will be offered shortly after migrating to the new servers. If you would like to test drive our KVM service or would like to switch to our KVM service when it is ready, please submit a ticket. All existing customers with active service before August 2nd can request a switch over to our KVM services at no extra costs; unfortunately we will not be able to transfer your data from OpenVZ to KVM.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

Never heard of them. Old Solus exploit gone ignored on their part?

We've still got SolusVM offline until the audits are done.


----------



## peterw (Aug 2, 2013)

They were quite active in 2011 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1077086

Hostet at Telecom Colo in Philadelphia.

And they did not shutdown their SolusVM https://www.facebook.com/TailoredVPS/posts/477187425694144


----------



## Francisco (Aug 2, 2013)

Is there even proof that the company sold?

Every time bad things happen ownership always "changes" with most of these groups.

Since when were VPS companies hockey cards?

Francisco


----------



## notFound (Aug 2, 2013)

I know the company was sold, well I'm pretty sure it was becuse they moved out of Philly with some random provider into Limestone, staffing all changed. Seems like a bit of a dead host anyway.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 2, 2013)

I've seen them about a few places, probably more suggestion than advertising on the owners part.


----------

